# Stimson's Python Feeding (Video)



## Gatsbabe (May 22, 2019)

Hey guys,

The years leading up to the purchase of my first snake this site was an invaluable resource. I always enjoyed looking at photos of other users snakes, so I figured i'd post this video of my 5month old Stimson Python - eating upside down. I'm posting this simply because I think its interesting/entertaining. (I always knew they ate like this hunting bats in the wild but never expected to see it first hand)

Excuse the quality of the video as I didn't expect to be showing this to anyone. 

He/she weighs 16 grams and is approx 30cm at 5 months, does that sound like an average size for this age?

Thank you to anyone who offers advice or just enjoys the video!


----------



## Herpetology (May 22, 2019)

It’s cute and looks healthy, but you could definitely go up a size in food to hoppers 

Pinkies are not very nutritious and you can imagine in the wild they would be extremely unlikely to run into a litter of pinkies  and if they did they’d probably go for Mum


----------



## Gatsbabe (May 22, 2019)

Herptology said:


> It’s cute and looks healthy, but you could definitely go up a size in food to hoppers
> 
> Pinkies are not very nutritious and you can imagine in the wild they would be extremely unlikely to run into a litter of pinkies  and if they did they’d probably go for Mum



Thanks for the advice  , I've got fuzzy mice ready to go in my freezer so I'll offer one of those next week!


----------

